# Critical Skill Visa application



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

I want to attend to take visa for RSA.
I am in confusion for Critical Skill Visa what is the application do I need to fill.
Is it BI-1738 - APPLICATION FOR TEMPORARY RESIDENCE PERMIT, if yes then in this application form Work: Quota & Exceptional skills only mentioned there is no heading for Critical skill Visa.
So please let me know Critical skill Visa document.

Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Where did you get that OLD form? On the Internet? Home Affairs will not accept it.

Fill it in when you apply or get it from Home Affairs.


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi legal Man,

yes I found it in Internet and I am from india.
Please let me know, how do i get that form.

Regards,
Sharma


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

When you apply, you should be given the correct forms.


----------

